# Username Change



## Parmenas

This was the last thread on this subject, from January of this year (2017).

I would like my username to be changed from "Wighardus" (the Latin form of my given name) to "Elisha". I understand that an administrator must perform the username change, but I was not sure which administrator to contact and in what manner to do so, therefore I made this thread.

Ask Mr. Religion wrote in the thread I have linked above:


> No floodgates are open, folks. We normally do no do this except for some real mitigating circumstances. As above, a shiny new member, with only 8 posts would be one of them.



I am not a "shiny new member", but I am certainly new, and, hey, how many times has "Finn McCool" (BayouHuguenot) changed his handle?  [<--My first smiley!]


----------



## NaphtaliPress

For future reference contact ANY moderator or admin rather than post a thread on this. Thread closed.


----------

